# Wyndham VIP versus VIP Gold



## efpatterson (Jun 17, 2009)

Is there any reason to move up to VIP Gold from VIP status?   The cost of the additional points (which must be purchased through Wyndham) is at leasat 8 times more than points bought on EBay.


----------



## ausman (Jun 17, 2009)

There is no need to become VIP in the first place, thus no need to move from 300K to 500K at retail prices.

8 times is far from the cost to do so it is more,


----------



## NJCOBRA10tha (Jun 18, 2009)

The question was is if it's worth it to move to VIP gold so we can only assume he purchased retail and is VIP.

Purchasing 200K points to go gold retail can be very expensive but there are cheaper ways to do it and still be VIP gold.  Resale won't count but you can look for resale Wyndhams from them typically deals like $14,000 for 140K points plus 140K bonus points.  Still expensive.

There is another new option loan assumption which can be cheaper.  Typically something like 175K every other year points for about $7500.  With this option you pay any arrears lets say $1,250 and take over the remaining payments balance of $6,750.  Still no where as cheap as ebay but cheaper than full retail.

Now what does it mean to be VIP gold vs regular VIP?
* longer window for discount on points, larger discount 35% versus 25% 
* Longer window for free upgrades
* Ability to specify room


----------



## bnoble (Jun 18, 2009)

If you are already VIP, you can also obtain gold by buying a cheap resale week (2BR red at least) and then PICing it together with a smaller retail purchase.  I'm still not sure it would be worth it, as the VIP benefits seem to be eroding every year.


----------



## efpatterson (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  We had decided that purchasing retail was not a good idea because of the difference between "retail" and the "Ebay" prices.   Your suggestion about looking in to loan assumptions looks to be an option (if we decide moving to VIP Gold is actually valuable).  I expect that with the economy there will be more and more available.   

Is there a website for people to list their loan assumptions?  or maybe one that list bankruptcy sales?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 18, 2009)

You'd have to go through Wyndham for an assumption.  It can't be a private transaction, else it is "resale".


----------



## jdb0822 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, Wyndham does not like it when you cut them out of a transaction.


----------

